# Fig wood



## dom (Aug 22, 2009)

Tried a search, but didn't get any hits on Fig (because it is 3 letters, I assume). 

Anyway, I have a large fig tree in my yard that is getting too big for my small yard.  I'll be cutting it down a bit, and was wondering if it is possible to use the wood for smoking.  Has anyone tried Fig wood? 

Thanks!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 23, 2009)

Personally I cann't see why not use it for smoking I use alot of fruit woods. apple, pear, cherry, orange, persimen. and so on. Go for it you might just have something there


----------

